# This winter, mountain to doorstep



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

thats awesome!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh fuck yeah! Get that done. Post pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

realistically it'll be jan or feb before it fills in enough...but i'll def take pics and dig this thread up again...this is gonna save me a lot of gas it think!


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Sweet deal! but how do you plan to get up to the resort??


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you have a gopro or other POV camera? I'd love to see a ride from the peak through hellroaring basin to your place. :thumbsup:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yep, got a contour, some sunny day i will film it for posterity...and getting up to the hill is cake, i can get dropped at the bottom of the mtn road, which is right in the way to town, and either thumb it up to the resort or catch the shuttle


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

did some recon on my hike the other day. view from 3/4 of the way up thr mountain, faceing WNW...at far left is the north tip of Whitefish Lake, so my place is just hidden by that rise left of that, Hellroaring canyon is the entire right side of the image....


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

CassMT said:


> moved to a new place this summer. turns out that i can ride ob from Hellroaring chair, down a face to about 100 yards from my place. my neighbor says it was done alot back in the 70s and 80s. planning to reblaze this train and use it alot this winter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hmmm, not sure what to make of that, he's cute though!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Koala can't believe how awesome that is. Initially I was just going to tell you how much I hated you, but I thought this was better.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Solid move sir. Have you scouted out the path back to see if there's anything that might need to be mitigated?

When I ride back to my place I just have to deal with cranky tourists screaming from their rental houses porch that I'm ruining their pristine snow covered yards. They also don't like me jibbing their garbage cans.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

looks pretty clear actually, except for the tight trees, which will be fun i think..if, at the bottom, i stick close to Hellroaring Creek, that is public land...also there is a big swath of undeveloped land practically right across the road from my place. got a couple friends recruited who are more than willing the take the initial plunge with me, so i won't be alone either. all set up except fo rthe snow! knockknock


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

looks good, just need to avoid that valley that looks as though it will take you down to the left.

im moving into a new place for this winter with a trail right behind the house that comes from the highway below one of the mountains on my hill. all i have to do is ride down the backside of the mountain, avoid the numerous unmarked mine shafts and hop along the highway to reach the trail. there's also a few piles of sticks and brush that will hopefully be covered in snow soon so i can shape some jumps and maybe throw in a few rails as well for the run home.


----------

